# Any Freelancers/Consultants on NHR?



## nobbish (Mar 21, 2017)

Just wondering if you're paying a flat rate of 20% tax on your foreign-sourced income from your work, or if you are paying less? Also, what are you paying per month or year for social security?

Thanks!


----------



## nobbish (Mar 21, 2017)

*Non-EU Spouse Residency*

Anyone have experience with how long this process takes in general? Or more specifically in the Algarve (Lagos) area?


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*How long is a long time?*



nobbish said:


> Anyone have experience with how long this process takes in general? Or more specifically in the Algarve (Lagos) area?


This question of how long does it take has been asked and answered before. From my own example, it took a couple of months to receive the certificate. And it doesn't matter much whether you stay and apply in the Algarve as the process is centralized to the central national tax directorate in Lisbon. Unless things have changed lately, which I doubt. Going through local channels would only delay things. A Swedish lady told me a surprising story: She did it the Swedish way, by spontaneously showing up in person with the Tax Authority in Lisbon, she took a taxi from the main central station. And had her NHR cert. within two days. But she was attractive albeit a pensioner, which might speed things up a little. If you apply as a professional you must prove your case with documentation, which will take longer to digest. Count on five months from a complete application and be happy and grateful if you succeed in a shorter time. - The application can be submitted over the Internet Portal, but you knew that already, as you have read the previous threads.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*AT Portal*



nobbish said:


> Just wondering if you're paying a flat rate of 20% tax on your foreign-sourced income from your work, or if you are paying less? Also, what are you paying per month or year for social security?
> 
> Thanks!


This has been covered in other threads also. I have no new info other than that the Portal das Financas has up-to-date info in a very well written brochure in English and French. I have sent links before and the links are still current.


----------

